# 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

Just wanted to post a few pics of the cylinder heads i have produced over the course of building numerous 10v turbo engines {MC,etc} I was thinking about selling this particular one with the ARP Head studs and the solid lifter cam that is installed currently, {289, reground by Delta Cams} There are currently hydraulic lifters installed for storage reasons and i would not sell the solid lifters that i have because i need them for my other 10v head. This setup has 2mm oversized intake valves that are OEM as well as upgradede valve springs. There has been numerous hours put into this cylinder head as seen in the pics. Im not going to rant on anymore, the pics. tell the story








Im trying to get a feeler on what a reasonable price of sale would be as well as getting various opinions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (Ancilllary00)*

i might be interested in this head....are you gonna be ebayin it?


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (birdmanmt)*

If i do, it will be a reserrve set item.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need the money to finish a 20v AAN motor i have been toying with


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (Ancilllary00)*

how long are you willing to hold it if i was interested? and do you have a rough price?


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (birdmanmt)*

Im in no huge hurry to sell this and can only imagine what shipping will cost







All parts in the cylinder head are all brand new, and all work performed was done by an ASE Master Machinist and tested on a flow bench for I/E. I would definatly pick the turbo to be mated to this cyl. head wisely







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for price, i will be in the ballpark of 2 grand


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (Ancilllary00)*

oh boy....way too much for my blood. thanks anyways.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (Ancilllary00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ancilllary00* »_
As for price, i will be in the ballpark of 2 grand


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (billzcat1)*

So how do you really feel??







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Original post: Im trying to get a feeler on what a reasonable price of sale would be as well as getting various opinions










_Modified by Ancilllary00 at 11:56 PM 11-7-2004_


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (Ancilllary00)*

$800 would be a reasonable price. $2000 would not be. I've seen 10v heads that had $2000 worth of work done to them, and at that point, the porting is extensive enough that the exhaust manifold MUST be custom because there is not enough material to port a stock manifold to match. 
Even then, a well worked 10v head only flows as well as a stock 20v.


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: 5 Cyl. 10v turbo cylinder head (billzcat1)*

Well, i appreciate that response better than the last one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree with you on the flow portion although if i sell the head i will sell it with the cam installed. That was why my price was higher than 1k, not only that but not everone can afford to purchase the 20v setup and may just want to build an agressive 10v.







As for exhaust manifolds, that particular head is ported to fit the Dialynx manifold or bigger. I have a tubular header as well, but as you probably know it will not fit in the stock location with factory CIS, although if 034 is installed, there are no problems. That stated, most of the 10v enthusiasts out there already run 034 and/or already have 20v motors with motronic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Once again, thanks for an honest opinion...


----------

